# XML in html



## dirkgently (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo. 

Ich möchte Daten einer XML Datei in einer html Datei ausgeben lassen.
Leider kenne ich mich mit solchen Verknüpfungen nicht gut aus.
Ist das Aktion?
Oder kennt jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial oder so, ich hab bisher noch nix gefunden.

Danke!


----------



## sve07bl (25. Oktober 2006)

mach es doch umgekehrt:

html in xml 

is einfacher


----------



## dirkgently (26. Oktober 2006)

Danke sehr.
Aber dein Tip bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.

Hat niemand ein Tip für mich, oder ist das zu einfach, oder zu schwierig?

Grüße


----------



## versuch13 (26. Oktober 2006)

Sollte ich dich nicht falsch verstehen ist dass hier was du suchst:

http://de.selfhtml.org/xml/darstellung/xsltbeispiele.htm#grussbeispiel


----------



## dirkgently (27. Oktober 2006)

Danke dir Versuch13,

ja das ist das, was ich gesucht habe. 
Die Sache scheint komplizierter zu sein, als gedacht. 
Ausserdem dacht ich, die Methode würde öfter verwendet werden, aber die "verhaltenen" Antwort auf meine Frage zeigen wohl das Gegenteil.

Vielen Dank, werd mich das mal in Ruhe ansehen...

Grüße


----------



## Malaxo (3. November 2006)

Würde sonst mal im HTML Thema nachfragen. 
Ansonsten kannst du ein XML File mit PHP Parsen. Funktioniert ähnlich wie wenn du ein RSS(xml) in HTML Ausgeben willst.

http://www.sitepoint.com/print/560

Gruss


----------

